# What's Your Feeding Schedule??



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Thinking of changing my feeding schedule. I'd like to know what everyone else does. I am happy with 2 feedings a day. What times do you feed?


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

We feed adult dogs about 5:30 every evening, but puppies are fed twice a day.

Stephanie


----------



## Khymera-B (Nov 17, 2008)

Two feedings 5:30-6am and 5:30-6pm


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Monday-Friday anywhere from 6-8 pm. On the weekends mid-day around 3 pm or so. I feed him 2-3 cups, but will probably stick to 3 since he's starting to look a bit too skinny.


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

7mnth dog. when i get up 7-9am, and when i eat supper. 5:30 give or take.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

All of my dogs get fed in the am even before i make coffee. Vendetta gets fed twice a day in the am, her treats when we work on her obedience then supper at 9:00pm. Then she is settled enough to sleep.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I do 6 -12-6 a little more than a cup. Plus extras usually lunch is dry. It works out pretty good for me.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

Khymera-B said:


> Two feedings 5:30-6am and 5:30-6pm


i ditto this.... kenya is on this scheduel


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

For the adults, I cup of kibble in the morning and half a cup at night while its cold. Then just one cup of kibble a day during the summer with a chicken neck or back. Yogurt and flax oil on the weekends.

Half the time their food looks better than mine lol


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

I feed Peanut almost 1 cup for breakfast when we wake up (usually around 7 am) and then he gets dinner another cup at 4:30. He get kibbles during training though also, that I dont measure.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> For the adults, I cup of kibble in the morning and half a cup at night while its cold. Then just one cup of kibble a day during the summer with a chicken neck or back. Yogurt and flax oil on the weekends.
> 
> Half the time their food looks better than mine lol


So it's ok to feed chicken necks with kibble?

I would love to give Zoe something like that....Why only in the summer time?


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

we feed 1 cup every other day


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

dennispits said:


> we feed 1 cup every other day


ONE CUP OF FOOD EVERY_ OTHER _DAY???? i hope u mis types this


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

keeps em in show shape


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

2 cups a day w/ suppliments (generally) ..dogs and pups alike. Pups eat twice daily. It really depends on the season and the weight of dogs, which can change amounts that we feed. Pups get innova puppy and adults get innova adult. will add Evo mixed with adult when working season starts.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Cup a day. (every day lol)


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Madboods gang eats goooooood.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

dennispits said:


> keeps em in show shape


REALLY??? is this normal? i dont show, so i have no idea, but that just doesnt sound right to me...


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

Dont yall know that less food keeps dogs on high alert. I mean look at the coyote barely eats and they are on top of their game.


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

That is how you get your dogs to work. dont feed them for a day and then they really want that treat for moving 5000 lbs


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

dennispits said:


> Dont yall know that less food keeps dogs on high alert. I mean look at the coyote barely eats and they are on top of their game.


i mean i knw this, kenya will have to endure this kind of "training" when she goes undercover on certain cases, to do exactly what your talking about INCREASE THE DRIVE... but i dont think i could go a whole day w/o food... sounds cruel to me, but if thats what you guys do for shows than so be it!  no harm no foul here

i just never heard of that long of a time period to fast them...


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

when you run em on a mill for 1 hr a day the day they dont eat rally shapes the stomach


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

hmmmm just blown away is all


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I think Zoe would lay down and die if I went a day without feeding her...LMAO


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

I occasionally skip a day with Smokey, just to let him know "what's up" LOL.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

NesOne said:


> I occasionally skip a day with Smokey, just to let him know "what's up" LOL.


LMAO...........Meanie!


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

I feed twice a day, 6 a.m. and 5 p.m. everyday (3 cups total).I dont think skipping a day of feeding is a good thing, but i cant tell you guys how to feed your own dog.I know that i dont feel that good if i go a whole day without eating, i get really weak.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

I feed twice a day here, but a total of 3 cups for the whole day. I just do a 1 1/2 cups each feeding. If I feed less than that they are all ribs and if I feed just a tad more they get all fat, lol.


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

see how they look


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

and she is fat might have to cut her back


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

puppies get the same that is how you keep them around 30lbs


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

My pups get 2 cups a day at one feeding in the evening at 5:30-6:00 PM ... Dennis I have never heard of every other day feedings do you only do this when your showing your dogs? Or is this a year round thing? If you feed a puppy less than what they should be getting that will stunt their growth. Are you being sarcastic ? Or are you really serious ? LOL ...


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

dan'sgrizz said:


> Madboods gang eats goooooood.


haha..yeah they do and they're not fat either....well at least not in the spring /summer. I like a lil meat on them through the winter, they need the extra fat to get through these freezing days.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

thnx for chiming in sadies... i dont know anything about shows, but this just didnt sound right to me....


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

HEHEHE feed to much, feed to little...nobody ever asks the weight of these dogs, how much activity they have, whats the temp outside what kind of food is it? They jsut say ...IT'S NOT ENOUGH or WAIT, WAIT, WAIT, THATS TOO MUCH! i know when i personally dont do shit all day i dont eat til the next morning. i might have some juice but i have weird eating habits from being a wrestler for awhile. grizz stays pretty steady though. 30 lb dog is prett small. i woulndt be suprised if it didnt eat too much.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

dan'sgrizz said:


> i know when i personally dont do shit all day i dont eat til the next morning. i might have some juice but i have weird eating habits from being a wrestler for awhile. grizz stays pretty steady though. 30 lb dog is prett small. i woulndt be suprised if it didnt eat too much.


yeah but u said if u dont do anything your fine.... he is still conditioning and runnig his dogs on the mill on their (non feeding) "off" days


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i know people that skip feedings when having problems tracking. i feed the pup twice a day and usually make him work for it...... usually basic obedience once there is grass without snow i will start the foundation to traking with hs food


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Either Dennis is just messing with you folks or someone has hacked his account, trust me!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Oh and we feed at night, 3-4 cups during off season, 1.5-2.5 during competition season


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

OldFortKennels said:


> Either Dennis is just messing with you folks or someone has hacked his account, trust me!


Andy That didn't seem right to me I am glad you said something .. I just couldn't see someone like him saying that unless he was joking


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

OldFortKennels said:


> Either Dennis is just messing with you folks or someone has hacked his account, trust me!


lol...yeah, Phoebe hadn't missed any meals when we picked her up from the Dennis'....looked like a pot belly boston terrier....lol. seriously though Hemi looked great too. Thier dogs are not hungry, believe me.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Lilbit and Rufus (house dogs) get 1 1/4 cups twice a day all others get 2 to 3 cups twice a day and are shown off the chain


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

MADBood said:


> lol...yeah, Phoebe hadn't missed any meals when we picked her up from the Dennis'....looked like a pot belly boston terrier....lol. seriously though Hemi looked great too. Thier dogs are not hungry, believe me.


:rofl: She gets her (Boston Terrier) looks from her mother....lol. aint that right Josh?

Not Stephanie


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

depends on season and weather to who gets fed what

believe me, they all eat or you will def. hear about it (all night long...yipyipyip)

sarah


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

I will leave the Boston Terrier look comment for Josh when he gets back.


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

Ok now that I am back at home. You guys are fun to play with. My dogs eat just fine. but I had to cheer myself up as I was waiting to go to the VET for the 4th time this month.

Now here is where it sounds like I dont feed. 

First of the month Ice ate a Rope(she stole it from the puppy fiasco. It got stuck so we had to open her up to get it out.

Second Blu got the rope that Ice passed and we had to open her up. funny huh 

I tried peroxide did not work. Oh they threww up just nothing happened.

third blu's intestines were eating themselves so in we go again.

then tonight. Ice got a hold of a towel and ate half of it(peroxide again, no good)

so that was four surgeries in less than a month

BEAT THAT.

MY girls get jealous of me. so they do things to get my attention. hahaha


Hope that no one took my fun the wrong way


but you have to admit it had yall going.


And the Boston Terrier thing is not funny ( yeah it is)


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

right now everyone is on 3 cups a day excep for blu she is on 2 in the morning and 2 at night to get her weight up.

I guess Ice will start her tablespoon of chicken and rice 5-6 times a day until her gut heals.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I pretty much figured you were joking that's why I asked if you were being sarcastic ! I am sorry to here abour your dogs hope they feel better soon!


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

are you breeding for accident proneness? lol sorry i had to ask thats some bad luck man im sorry. i hope your dog gets better.


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

oh they will they are bulldogs. tough as nails. didnt even use anesthesia


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

wag there tails dont they....sounds like grizz. HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Our dogs get fed usually once a day 2-3 cups @ night but like this morning they got 2cups and they'll get 2-3 more tonight. It depends on there mood, some mornings they'll eat some they wont. So it depends, but most of the time its just once a day. And they usually get fed late around 9 or 10pm. but they also get treats or kibble when we're training, and they get scraps sometimes.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

My dogs eat twice a day. They eat at about 7:45 maybe 8:00am. ANd if they have not been fed by this time they start bugging. BAD!!!!

Then the pm feeding is at 7. We started this schedule after Orion was born. I used to just free feed until Penny started getting food aggressive and would never let Phoenix eat. She was horrding it all, so I started doing this and it works great.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

LOL! Dennis if you fed them more maybe they wouldn't be eating ropes and towels 

I feed two of the same size meals in the winter time a day (really hard to put a weight or a measurement with it because I feed raw and sometimes higher fat content meat means smaller meals and other variables)...during the the summer, since we work so hard I sometimes feed the same twice daily, but with a larger morning meal, and then sometimes I skip the evening meal it just depends on how the dogs are doing... I have tried that fasting thing for one day to clean out their system, but it doesn't work for Sydney...


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

apbtmom76 said:


> My dogs eat twice a day. They eat at about 7:45 maybe 8:00am. *ANd if they have not been fed by this time they start bugging.* BAD!!!!
> 
> Then the pm feeding is at 7. We started this schedule after Orion was born. I used to just free feed until Penny started getting food aggressive and would never let Phoenix eat. She was horrding it all, so I started doing this and it works great.


My dogs never let me forget feeding time LOL


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

awwwww okay!!! u did have me gonig! lol, i just dont know anything about showing so i had NO idea if that was normal. lol

alright alright im a dummy lmao i fell hella dumb now cuz i fell for it that hardest lmao


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

its ok all in good fun


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

Phoebe likes to eat anything and everything. I foresee a few surgeries in her future as well. I'm expecting to wake up one morning and see Buck missing....lol.


----------



## KingMaine727 (Jan 27, 2009)

7am..8pm maybe sumtime between too


----------



## jkoo1982 (Jan 3, 2009)

*My first pup...How's this??*

Hello, this is my first pup and I'm trying my best to keep this little guy as healthy as possible. I've been following the directions on the bag, but any suggestions/ideas are always welcome. He was born 11/11/08, by the way.

The guy I bought the pup from was feeding him Nutromax Puppy when I picked him up so I picked up a 50lb bag of it. I read that my pup's nutrition plays a big role in his brain development so I bought this stuff called Blue Buffalo (the worker at Petsmart recommended it). I mix it about 50/50 with the Nutromax because I didn't want to waste it. I also add a teaspoon of this powder called Missing Link (it's a food supplement) for his first feeding.

I feed the dog about 3 cups total a day (1 cup each feeding). His first feeding is around 830 or 9 and I add the teaspoon of Missing Link. His second and third feedings are at around 1-2pm and dinner is at 6-7pm. Am I feeding him too much? And what about the feeding times? More often? Less often?

Also, throughout the week I take an 8oz filet mignon steak and chop it up into roughly 4-2oz pieces. I add the 2oz pieces on random days during the week and add it to the kibble for breakfast. (I measure out kibble + meat = 1cup). I read in a book that it's supposed to be good to feed a dog small amounts of raw meat.

He gets absolutely no table scraps or people food. Is there anything more I could be feeding him to make sure he's a healthy pup? Any input would be much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

I like to add raw eggs, cottage cheese, yogurt, oils and veggies. Every once in awhile they'll get table scraps but hey, who isn't guilty of this? I tried NuVet for awhile(supplement)...wasn't that impressed. I'm gonna try Vertex suppliments during training time this spring/summer.

Alot of people will tell you that you only need to feed a high quality diet in order to get a balanced meal. I think it really depends on how active your dog is. Nutro Max isn't a high rated food but decent I suppose. Here's an old link to grading your kibble...hope this helps. Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble


----------



## d0r2kdafullest (Jan 8, 2009)

i do 7AM and 6PM


----------



## jkoo1982 (Jan 3, 2009)

Yeah I plan on getting him off the NutroMax once I get through that 50lb bag and just give him the BB.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

I feed around 6 to 7 pm about 2 cups a day to the inside kids that don't do crap they are so lazy let them out side they just lay there and then the 2 out side get 3 cups a day. Of coarse it cold out and my butt ain't going out there to do any running when its this cold. Now this weekend is suppose to be up in the 60's so training will be a must while its nice. I also have one that eats everything and I for see a couple of surgeries in his future as well. He has already shit out pieces of a towel, a two foot rope, a bunch of pecan shells, and a piece of a plastic bowl. 5 months and still counting should be interesting.


----------

